# borders



## So1o (Jun 8, 2007)

Im in mid Wisco. heading to NY. It'd save about 5-6 hrs to go through Can. i ive never hitched over borders. its probly kosher with aride hookup but what about on foot? or is it just a waste of time?


----------

